# The Official Rugby World Cup Thread



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's the New Zealand 2011 website with all the stats n that.

The fight kicks off in three days with New Zealand's famous Haka facing Tonga's own Haka!!! Here's a taster!






Anyone dare a prediction?


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

South Africa 1st

Australia 2nd

New Zealand 3rd

One can only hope:rolleye:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PFFF NO.

Austrailia will not beat NZ IMO.

I think namibia have a good chance of winning it this year :confused1:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Here's the New Zealand 2011 website with all the stats n that.
> 
> The fight kicks off in three days with New Zealand's famous Haka facing Tonga's own Haka!!! Here's a taster!
> 
> ...


For that game I would say about 97-6 to new Zealand.

For the cup I'd say New Zealand or Australia or England.

New Zealand dominated the tri nations when the games were at home, don't see south Africa doing that well i'm afraid. Played a lot of pre world cup games with depleted squad so don't think they've had time to get together tough opener for them against Wales I'd say.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

NZ vs England final.

Australia & SA also in semis as Wales aren't there to win their pool and SA will beat Ireland in quarters.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Just read Cueto may be injured for Saturday let's wish him a slow recovery coz he's sh!t.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I support Wales but feels wales have a real hard pool to play compared to england


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

offo said:


> I support Wales but feels wales have a real hard pool to play compared to england


It is very tough I have a feeling you'll beat south Africa, but Samoa and fiji ain't a walk in the park, they could surprise you.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

s&ccoach said:


> It is very tough I have a feeling you'll beat south Africa, but Samoa and fiji ain't a walk in the park, they could surprise you.


I think scotland and argentina are the only real dangers for england...but as u saw wales smashed argentina who knows


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

looking forward to it, i am not however looking forward to missing most of the games due to it being held in new zealand


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

8.30 friday morning isn't it that it starts....? Least when it was in France there was less of a time difference!

I'd comment, but according to s&ccoach I'm the springbok team bike so hey, what the fck do I know. I'll just stand on the sidelines with my pom-poms 

Oh.... and if you're lucky enough to live in Scotland, there was a great documentary on ITV last night called "Mud, sweat and tears" following the Scotland squad in the lead up to selection :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 8.30 friday morning isn't it that it starts....? Least when it was in France there was less of a time difference!
> 
> I'd comment, but according to s&ccoach I'm the springbok team bike so hey, what the fck do I know. I'll just stand on the sidelines with my pom-poms
> 
> Oh.... and if you're lucky enough to live in Scotland, there was a great documentary on ITV last night called "Mud, sweat and tears" following the Scotland squad in the lead up to selection :thumbup1:


yeah i think first game starts at 9am, from memory they're something like 4am, 6:30am and 9am kick-offs

http://www.itv.com/rugbyworldcup/2011/matches/

edit, see the link


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

evad said:


> yeah i think first game starts at 9am, from memory they're something like 4am, 6:30am and 9am kick-offs
> 
> http://www.itv.com/rugbyworldcup/2011/matches/
> 
> edit, see the link


Cheers Dave.... aye they're shocking times.

All very well to record them etc, but its just not quite the same eh? :sad:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cheers Dave.... aye they're shocking times.
> 
> All very well to record them etc, but its just not quite the same eh? :sad:


yeah one other issue with recording them is that they're on itv so i'll guess at needing about 10% per match on the old sky+

so long story short i'll more then likely watch the 9am starts at weekends and tape selected games


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

South Africa are meant to be a fvck up of injuries, so I hear, their RWC is looking poor already. So maybe... Italy?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

evad said:


> yeah one other issue with recording them is that they're on itv so i'll guess at needing about 10% per match on the old sky+
> 
> so long story short i'll more then likely watch the 9am starts at weekends and tape selected games


10% per match??? Hows that?? :sad:



Ironclad said:


> South Africa are meant to be a fvck up of injuries, so I hear, their RWC is looking poor already. So maybe... Italy?


Lol funny enough thats my 3rd loyalty 

My family are part Italian so my ideal 1st/2nd/3rd in any order would be South Africa, Scotland, Italy 

Yeah, yeah. I know.... dream on :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

wheres the south african part come into it?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 10% per match??? Hows that?? :sad:
> 
> Lol funny enough thats my 3rd loyalty
> 
> ...


an england 6 nations game earlier on in the year took up 10% the challenge cup final the other week (also on bbc) took up 8%

i may be pleasantly surprised though


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

offo said:


> wheres the south african part come into it?


My ex was on the 2007 springbok squad (cue fcking s&ccoach storming in calling me all sorts  ) so I obviously supported them that year, plus I have a lot of South African friends, went there for a month in 2008 with a view to emigrating there, was offered a job with Gaspari Nutrition SA and added to "Team Gaspari SA" for a couple of years, decided not to go just now (my mums in poor health and now only has a few months left) but I'm not ever going to say never and I still have options open to me there with the same people/companies


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I have a feeling its going to be tough to beat NZ on home soil. I would live to see the home nations do well, but there is too much inconsistency at the moment. England tend to pull it together at the World Cup, but not 100% convinced this year. I would like to see Wales do well, and Scotland, and Ireland, only not too well. :lol: I hope the French go out early having suffered a humiliating defeat to Japan! PMSL

Looking forward to it, however the lack of media coverage, compared to the bl00dy kissball world cup is p1ssing me off, given this is the one England have any chance of winning.

Cheers

D


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh.... and if you're lucky enough to live in Scotland, there was a great documentary on ITV last night called "Mud, sweat and tears" following the Scotland squad in the lead up to selection :thumbup1:


To be fair the socks know how to prepare for a world cup, I worked for them in the build up to the 2007 world cup. We had all our players everyday going through hell, the transformation in body comp and conditioning was immense they had no warm up games and to be honest exceeded expectations in the tournament.

Be interesting to see how they come in this year beating Australia will give them a huge boost.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I think it's going to be a close call.

New Zealand at home should be unbeatable but they seem to coast through group stages then screw up against Australia or south Africa look at the tri nations they won everything at home, on the road they looked half the team they are.

There are few teams who have held form going into a world cup, England did and won in 2003, the world cup form goes out the window. Look at France last time opening game in Paris they lose to Argentina.

Australia and south Africa have proved they can overturn new Zealand not at their best this year, but firing on all cylinders it's a done deal.

England may bore their way to the final won't be pretty but they've proved it's possible in 2003 and 2007. They probably haven't got the flare to win convincingly but their way works.

Wales to beat south Africa, Fiji and Samoa to man handle both Wales and south Africa leaving two tired and battered teams going through to qf's.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> To be fair the socks know how to prepare for a world cup, I worked for them in the build up to the 2007 world cup. We had all our players everyday going through hell, the transformation in body comp and conditioning was immense* they had no warm up games *and to be honest exceeded expectations in the tournament.
> 
> Be interesting to see how they come in this year beating Australia will give them a huge boost.


Really.....

What about Scotland v Ireland and Scotland v South Africa in August 2007 then....???


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really.....
> 
> What about Scotland v Ireland and Scotland v South Africa in August 2007 then....???


Haha

Meant to say no summer tour stayed in UK = more training


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

offo said:


> wheres the south african part come into it?


I've just ordered a kilo of biltong now, not done that for ages, nooommmmm...... thanks for putting it in my mind


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hmmm....... biltong.

Pity we can't get it unsliced over here, I can only ever seem to find the sliced stuff.

Cheers

D


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

honestly think ireland will win as its the last team the 'golden generation' are together and God loves Brian O'Driscoll. As for Wales, i bet they get lost on the way and fail to turn up for any of their matches


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Australia v England final. I don't think South Africa will get a look in.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ireland will not get anywhere this world cup imo absolutely rubbish in these warm up stages


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

The offical current world rankings by IRB...BELOW,

1(1) NEW ZEALAND 90.55

2(2) AUSTRALIA 88.84

3(3) SOUTH AFRICA 85.69

4(4) FRANCE 83.78

5(5) ENGLAND 82.89

6(6) WALES 80.79

7(7) SCOTLAND 78.83

8(8) IRELAND 78.50

9(9) ARGENTINA 78.40

10(10) SAMOA 74.54

http://www.irb.com/rankings/index.html <<<< LINK TO WEBSITE

i am fairly suprised about italy movind down


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wilkinson starts against Argentina,the guy's back in No1 spot! Big

risk of injury early on imo,Ide have saved him for the bigger

games ahead .


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

England: Ben Foden, Chris Ashton, Manu Tuilagi, Mike Tindall (captain), Delon Armitage, Jonny Wilkinson, Richard Wigglesworth, Andrew Sheridan, Steve Thompson, Dan Cole, Louis Deacon, Courtney Lawes, Tom Croft, James Haskell, Nick Easter.

Replacements: Dylan Hartley, Matt Stevens, Tom Palmer, Tom Wood, Ben Youngs, Toby Flood, Matt Banahan.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

mal said:


> Wilkinson starts against Argentina,the guy's back in No1 spot! Big
> 
> risk of injury early on imo,Ide have saved him for the bigger
> 
> games ahead .


Maybe think he needs game time though, be a bit harsh to wrap him in cotton wool for the pool games then ask him to kick us to victory against Australia.

Doesn't help when your fly half loves contact and is one of the best tacklers in the business leads to injury.

Seems to me they have picked the best starting line up hopefully to make a statement a convincing win against Argentina will do us good.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Toby must be gutted mate,i dont rate him tbh..wilkinson is a different class..maybe

they coud get 40 mins each,whatever position they finnish in the table,they have

a very diffucult first round knockout match!

Its good too see him back tho,maybe he will drop goal england too the

final lol.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

mal said:


> Toby must be gutted mate,i dont rate him tbh..wilkinson is a different class..maybe
> 
> they coud get 40 mins each,whatever position they finnish in the table,they have
> 
> ...


Think flood has to think of himself as a back up. Shame tindall is captain coz they could play flood or wilko at inside but big risk both fly halves playing.

Wilko is a game changer and match winner, flood isn't.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DiggyV said:


> hmmm....... biltong.
> 
> Pity we can't get it unsliced over here, I can only ever seem to find the sliced stuff.
> 
> ...


There's a company selling it through ebay where they give you the option of unsliced, wet/dry etc :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

offo said:


> Ireland will not get anywhere this world cup imo absolutely rubbish in these warm up stages


i remember england doing horrendous in their warm up games and getting to the final last time


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good job the argi's dont have a kicker lol,still think England

will win tho second half...just.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not a good game to be honest, england were lucky very lucky after beginner mistakes


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

evad said:


> not a good game to be honest, england were lucky very lucky after beginner mistakes


Best bit.... the streaker !


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

evad said:


> not a good game to be honest, england were lucky very lucky after beginner mistakes


Yeah England had a very poor game. Lucky to get the win. Going to have to up their game big time.

Have watched all the games so far and thought Japan played outstanding. The final score was not a true reflection of how the game was played and they pushed France all the way to the final 15 minutes when France was able to get some points up on the board.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Rob1184 said:


> Best bit.... the streaker !


Yes he got my vote for man of the match


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Rob1184 said:


> Best bit.... the streaker !


I think they should just carry on playing, ignore them and if they get in the way they'll never streak again


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

evad said:


> I think they should just carry on playing, ignore them and if they get in the way they'll never streak again


That would be funny, don't think the players would like a tail in their face though


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Caught the end of the Scotland game, and watched France/Japan and England/Argentina....

Scotland - messy.

France - that score does NOT reflect the game. Japan surprised me and France were in trouble there for a while!

England... Oh dear. Not nice to watch either. And their new strip (well the iron on numbers on the back) is a big FAIL lol....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

^^^^^ x2

neither of the home nations games were pretty, but they both won, and Scotland got the bonus point.

How much were we rooting for Japan in this household, almost as much as we were for England. PMSL

Lets hope the next batch are a little better.

Cheers

D


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Man england got lucky


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I predicted how the game would turn out between england and argentina johny missed 5 penalties how pathetic is that


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wales in the morning,cant wait!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

offo said:


> I predicted how the game would turn out between england and argentina johny missed 5 penalties how pathetic is that


Thats true.

Wales tomorrow though big boi cannot wait.

I like big sporting events and good PS3 games as they stop me from thinking about all the crazy **** going on in this world.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> Wales in the morning,cant wait!





Readyandwaiting said:


> Thats true.
> 
> Wales tomorrow though big boi cannot wait.
> 
> I like big sporting events and good PS3 games as they stop me from thinking about all the crazy **** going on in this world.


South Africa in the morning don't you mean? 

Alarm is set, biltong at the ready..... Go Bokke!! :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> South Africa in the morning don't you mean?
> 
> Alarm is set, biltong at the ready..... Go Bokke!! :thumb:


How dare you!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I watched a couple of matches last night, couldn't make it until the England match sadly. Anyhoo, the wind was fvcking up everyones kicking, that's all I wanted to say, it's not just Jonny.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> How dare you!


Easy peasy 

*G**O **B**O**K**K**E**!**!**!**!**! *

*
*

*
* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> South Africa in the morning don't you mean?
> 
> *Alarm is set*, biltong at the ready..... Go Bokke!! :thumb:


blimey! it starts at 9.30...lazy bones


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ironclad said:


> I watched a couple of matches last night, couldn't make it until the England match sadly. Anyhoo, the wind was fvcking up everyones kicking, that's all I wanted to say, it's not just Jonny.


The England game was in a covered arena :001_tt2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> blimey! it starts at 9.30...lazy bones


Yeah but its Sunday..... and I never get up early anyway :tongue:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

zara u traitor


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hooks full back,bit gutted about tbh.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

USA any good, were playing them, they better not come on the field in shoulder pads


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

offo said:


> zara u traitor


Whaaaaaat????? :innocent:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I HATE RUGBY !!!!!!!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

ireland should beat USA but i think ireland wont make it through the pool this time round


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

offo said:


> ireland should beat USA but i think ireland wont make it through the pool this time round


would need to, ive £2 on them to win


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Whaaaaaat????? :innocent:


I thought you were Scottish anyway, you should be cheering on your fellow celtsmen.

Or are you an anglo


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Replicator said:


> I HATE RUGBY !!!!!!!!!! :thumbdown:


WASH YOUR MOUTH OUT!!!!! :blink:



Readyandwaiting said:


> I thought you were Scottish anyway, you should be cheering on your fellow celtsmen.
> 
> Or are you an anglo


Yeah I was born in Scotland and I'm part Italian too 

HOWEVER.... the springboks are an awesome team and I have many personal reasons for supporting South Africa 

When Scotland play... I support them. When Italy play.... I support them. Same with England and Wales.

HOWEVER.... if any of the above play SA.... Bokke win (though its a close call when they play Scotland tbh :tongue: )


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive been up age's







come onWALES

Bash the bok's!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow this is a close one,pity Hook wasn't playing in the 3 quarters tho.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Aussie well and truly beat Italy which is not really a surprise.

Didn't think it was a convincing win for Ireland over USA but still a win.

Wales, WOW very unlucky not to win, they really rattled the Boks. Wales, the best performance so far out of the 4 home nations.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

[quote name=HOWEVER.... if any of the above play SA.... Bokke win (though its a close call when they play Scotland tbh :tongue: )

ah Zara is a fake rugby supporter close between SA and scotland should be no thought into it...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Close one for Scotland against Georgia, a not very convincing 15-6, thank God for Dan Parks actually managing to get the ball between the sticks.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah I am not convinced about scotland to be fair but then again they haven't been on the top of their game for a few years now..


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

scotland are playing quite poorly !!! ...excited for friday mornings game !!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I am sure scotland are scraping be in the top 10


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

scotland is playing poorly cuz they read zara's post about her supporting south africa,


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

offo said:


> scotland is playing poorly cuz they read zara's post about her supporting south africa,


hahaha i dont think she can be blamed for that !!! ...they are playing poorly because they are not ready to take on the big boys


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Vickky said:


> hahaha i dont think she can be blamed for that !!! ...they are playing poorly because they are not ready to take on the big boys


be ready for the Wrath of Zara with that one Vickky! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> be ready for the Wrath of Zara with that one Vickky! :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


haha wrath ....why ...because i said scotland were playing poorly because they cant handle the big boys... i wasnt insulting South Africa


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Vickky said:


> haha wrath ....why ...because i said scotland were playing poorly because they cant handle the big boys... i wasnt insulting South Africa


of course I forgot, Zara doesn't support Scotland.... :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Don't think south Africa are ready to take on the big boys, they looked very average against Wales.

Tough games to come against Samoa and Fiji two very powerful physical sides.

I see Sheridan has been sent home with continuing shoulder issues and Dan Carter is injured, still expecting New Zealand to put 100 past Japan though.

Got a feeling England may have to deal with Kryptonite from the scots and they could beat us.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 8.30 friday morning isn't it that it starts....? Least when it was in France there was less of a time difference!
> 
> *I'd comment, but according to s&ccoach I'm the springbok team bike so hey, what the fck do I know*. I'll just stand on the sidelines with my pom-poms
> 
> Oh.... and if you're lucky enough to live in Scotland, there was a great documentary on ITV last night called "Mud, sweat and tears" following the Scotland squad in the lead up to selection :thumbup1:


Nothing wrong with that Zara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

DiggyV said:


> hmmm....... biltong.
> 
> Pity we can't get it unsliced over here, I can only ever seem to find the sliced stuff.
> 
> ...


Pm me my mate at works makes it £30 per kilo very good stuff, I bribe clients with it!!!!!!!



thehogester said:


> Australia v England final. I don't think South Africa will get a look in.


Trust me they will:blowme:



s&ccoach said:


> Don't think south Africa are ready to take on the big boys, they looked very average against Wales.
> 
> Tough games to come against Samoa and Fiji two very powerful physical sides.
> 
> ...


The problem with South Africa is the politics and they are not playing the best players.

I personally think they will find form during the group stages. I did put money on them to win outright back in June with odd of 11-2 so I hope they do:bounce:



got to love this guys T Shirt


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

offo said:


> scotland is playing poorly cuz they read zara's post about her supporting south africa,





Vickky said:


> hahaha i dont think she can be blamed for that !!! ...they are playing poorly because they are not ready to take on the big boys


OI feckers.....

My ideal result is SA v Scotland final and I don't care who wins 

Don't underestimate Scotland..... we have something many other teams do not.

Heart!

Now fair enough, they've not been on best form recently but lets have a look at this.....

Jonny Wilkinson couldn't even kick in the DIRECTION of the goal posts in a COVERED arena at the weekend, our Dan Parks just won the game for Scotland (he kicked every point) in the pissing rain and strong winds.

Just saying....  :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the best player for scotland is that richie gray (?) bloke, he looks like he should be in a man band but he's a handy lad, im supporting scotland even if zara isnt


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

evad said:


> the best player for scotland is that richie gray (?) bloke, he looks like he should be in a man band but he's a handy lad, im supporting scotland even if zara isnt


I *AM*...... It's just that I am supporting SA as well......

They're not in the same group so I have no issues at the moment 

In the unlikely event that we get a SA/Scotland final I shall be utterly delighted and not give a stuff what happens..... :thumb:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> OI feckers.....
> 
> My ideal result is SA v Scotland final and I don't care who wins
> 
> ...


Hats off to Parks he's a good kicker, but i'd rather win 13-9 against a top ten world ranked team than 15-6 against a country that hardly exists, if you can't score a try against Georgia who the hell will you score against.

Scotland do have heart but it won't win them the world cup. I'd say there is a lot more heart, passion and desire in rugby than football= over paid.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone see Usa vs Russia?


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

I've watched this a few times, and it's still funny :laugh:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> Anyone see Usa vs Russia?


Yes mate , it was a good game for Russia, they will be a forced to be reckon with in the future, I was impressed.

Americas face of rugby will be cited guaranteed.

I feel they could have scored a few tries but made several unforced handling errors!!!!

The Line outs need to be worked on big time!!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

All blacks lol! Done my fantasy team some good.

Not perfect by any means but those sort of teams it's hard to execute everything, at least they managed to get plenty of tries.

Difference is new Zealand play a weak team they put 80+ points past them, other teams like scotland play weak teams they only just win!

Not much the all blacks can learn from games like that only that they need carter coz Slade sh!t himself.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Go Ireland!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this is looking fcuking great, first win over australia, Ned Kelly will be looking down proud as hell


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Well done Ireland.Amazing game.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Yeah great result to be fair if they can keep the same team and play like that they could beat anyone.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

amazing, finally playing with confidence at the world cup, thats what you get for giving the world home and away


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Massive for northern hem rugby,outstanding performence...

I bet Campesi is fuming:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

with a surname like 'campesi' id be more worried bout that


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

what a superb game. Ireland completely stopped Australia scoring in the second half, and then staggering defense on their own line, and that final run. what a game.

Great Northern hemisphere game. Just Great.

Off to watch my lad play for his school in an hour - he's had a tough ride getting there (has Duane's Syndrome - affects his vision and co-ordination) but battled against it all, starting in the development squad through C team last season to making the B team for the first game of this season. He's never going to set the rugby world alight, but I am so proud today, what a great day!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Fair play to ireland, now up at 4 am tomorrow to watch Wales rip things up against Samoa!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Very impressive display from Ireland,well done all involved!!

.....judging from the recent threads,I'd say they were 'jack3d' up!!


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just need to get 2011 sown in on the arm:blowme:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Julio said:


> View attachment 63333
> 
> 
> Just need to get *third place playoff* sown in on the arm:blowme:


Your confident mate lol.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Julio said:


> View attachment 63333
> 
> 
> Just need to get 2011 sown in on the arm:blowme:


I really like the new Canterbury shirts. They've got videos online of players trying to rip them apart at the collar, and they cant do it. Super strong shirts!


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done Ireland this could cause a big upset in the knock-out stages Looking forward to them but it is still early days and anything can happen.

:cool2:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well it definitely looks like a Australia / South Africa quarter final now. Unless someone upsets Ireland!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Julio said:


> View attachment 63333
> 
> 
> Just need to get 2011 sown in on the arm:blowme:


87-0 :thumb:

Went to the supermarket yesterday with a springbok jacket/tracksuit top on and 3 seperate ppl came up to me commenting on the score... Wonder how much of the Scottish support they're getting up here is to do with them beating England in the final last time?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Let's hope England are the first team to break a century tmw.

To be fair I thought a few teams would of scored 100 by now. Guess the worst teams are getting better.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

With players spread throughout the world's professional leagues, the days of ton up rugby internationals are gone.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

neurospike7 said:


> With players spread throughout the world's professional leagues, the days of ton up rugby internationals are gone.


I couldn't agree more, times have changed


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Could be a great quarter final

South Africa vs Australia, got a feeling Australia will turn them over.

England vs France, could be an early flight home for England.

New Zealand vs Scotland (maybe) one way traffic over the scots try line

Ireland vs Wales, close game ireland to win.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

cant believe how well england play against romania........... i think wales will beat ireland and england will beat france..not sure about the others yet....


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Just had to stay up a little longer after my night shift to see the England game. Nice reward, even if it was against minnows.

*
WOOT GO ENGERLUND!!!* :clap:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Bye bye Scotland!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

England ..Scotland will be a good game,cant wait for the proper

games to start now tho lol,the home nations look strong,would be

suprised if one of the (three) didnt make the final now.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wales vs Namibia. Namibia, not looking threatening.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Could be a great quarter final
> 
> South Africa vs Australia, got a feeling Australia will turn them over.*Very Possible but I would not bet on it either way.*
> 
> ...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Obviously I posted before Scotland lost to Argentina. Argentina seem to be a tough side to beat in the world cup.

Australia will no doubt hold the tri nations in their minds, seem to turn it on when needed. Saying that south Africa seem to save big performances for the world cup. Will be a great game but with youth on their side I'd back Australia.

Australia, England, New Zealand and Ireland in the semis I think.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm looking forward to England v Scotland on sat. Both teams struggled against

Argentina,with a similar scoreline,so could be a tight game, and another

potential banana skin match for the English!

Wales have Fiji,who knocked us out last time lol,so interesting games

coming up!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> *I'm looking forward to England v Scotland on sat. Both teams struggled against*
> 
> *
> Argentina,with a similar scoreline,so could be a tight game, and another*
> ...


Exactly mate! I just hope Englands arrogance becomes their undoing on Sunday


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Never really watched rugby much, played a lot at school and then dropped it promptly when I left - I have to say though I've recorded and watched every game of this world cup and loved it. Bought a ball yesterday, going to get back into some practice and perhaps start playing again in the 2012/2013 season if I can find a team.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Good for you. I still play and I'm 47 (albeit it for a veterans' team).


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah wicked, have you got any tips for me getting back into it?


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Ah wicked, have you got any tips for me getting back into it?


Good on you mate. A lot of lads drop out of sport once they finish school/uni. Im 24 and play still. The biggest tip id give you is, up your cardio. All well and good being a big unit, but if your blowing out your **** after 10 mins its pointless. Other than that, just get yourself down to a few training sessions. Im sure it will all come back to you pretty quickly.

One of the reasons i love rugby is, theres a position for every shape and size too. What position did you used to play?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks mate  I used to play number 3 but I'm nowhere near big enough these days... Been 6'1 since I was 15 hence the position! Not sure where I'd play now? Will defo get back on the cardio, got a ball and roped a mate into coming out with me to throw a few passes about and get used to it again today. ****in loved it to be fair! Cheers for the advice


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Thanks mate  I used to play number 3 but I'm nowhere near big enough these days... Been 6'1 since I was 15 hence the position! Not sure where I'd play now? Will defo get back on the cardio, got a ball and roped a mate into coming out with me to throw a few passes about and get used to it again today. ****in loved it to be fair! Cheers for the advice


At 6'1 you could play in the backs, or back row forward if you enjoy getting stuck in. Leave the front row to the big lumps mate, its not a fun place to be. No doubt the guys taking the training session will see how you get on, and you'll naturally end up in a position they think your best suited to.

Saying that im only 6'1-6'2 and i play 2nd row. All depends at the level your playing at and the size of the rest of them team lol.

Btw im good at giving advice, but my fitness is shocking lol! But seriously if your the fittest guy on the pitch, no matter what size or position you are. You'll make everyone look silly as you dance passed them.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well what a game today, I really thought Samoa were going to cause an upset!!!!!!!!!!

I was sat at the edge of the couch screaming at the TV my pets just ****ed off (thinking what is this **** doing)??

Samoa played some brilliant rugby today:thumbup1:

I cant wait for the rest of the games this weekend, my lady is going mad as she wants to go to the coast but I have to watch the Rugby.

Any predictions?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ye Samoa were awesome,boka dont look dangerous imo,they were

out on there feet in the end!

Cant wait for England...Scotland in the morning,,could be a classic!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

looks like wales vs ireland is onnnnnn! That has great potential to be a really good game. If Ireland play like they did against Australia and Wales play like they did against RSA will be a close match up.

Samoa play awesome IMO, they rarely play that well was a good game I give it 8/10


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> Cant wait for England...Scotland in the morning,,could be a classic!


 :thumb:


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

now now guys clearly the boys in Green are going to the finals ...........IRELAND.....IRELAND


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I bet England are bricking it,could be going home tomoz:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> I bet England are bricking it,could be going home tomoz:lol:


Just compare at England and Scotlands scores against Argentina.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just compare at England and Scotlands scores against Argentina.....


 It can go either way,too tight to call


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Anyone watching this Tonga / France game -what a classic!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Tonga thoroughly deserved that win


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

This Cup is there for the taking,and one of the home nations can win it.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

mal said:


> This Cup is there for the taking,and one of the home nations can win it.


It is .......

but it ain't gonna be Scotland. 

Plus, nothing against the Scots, but what is that horrible bloody dour dirge they sing instead of the Scottish national anthem. :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

They could upset the odd's in this game tho,hope its a good one.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

England jittery as hell


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Scotland must be destroyed. :gun_bandana:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotland are wide open to get raped on the counter, throwing everyone forward, if england make a break it'll be try time


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

WHAT THE **** is with these penalties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Is the ref... Welsh? That's cheating for a start :lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Get wilkinson the **** off, enough is enough now


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Woot! Finally a frikkin point on the board!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Ref is a seth efrican


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Martin Johnson better be going ****ing ape****, this is shambolic


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

> Got a feeling England may have to deal with Kryptonite from the scots and they could beat us.


Quote from 14/9

What a disaster!


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Rofl looks like we are getting the early plane home


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Rofl looks like we are getting the early plane home


Ain't over till the fat lady sings!


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

You imagine England will get lucky here, but they deserve to go out to be honest, there is hardly any passion, Scotland and Arg have taken it to us and to be fair we have looked like rabbits in the headlights rather than take the ****ers on.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Earl-Hickey said:


> You imagine England will get lucky here, but they deserve to go out to be honest, there is hardly any passion, Scotland and Arg have taken it to us and to be fair we have looked like rabbits in the headlights rather than take the ****ers on.


Argentina are possibly a top 6 team, and wud push most teams.

Yeah we do lack something desire or passion but we did in 2007 and scrapped our way to the final.

Scotland have passion and have thrown all they have at England, and at best will get a draw. England have their foot off the gas and will get the job done and be in the quarters which is all that matters.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Argentina are possibly a top 6 team, and wud push most teams.
> 
> Yeah we do lack something desire or passion but we did in 2007 and scrapped our way to the final.
> 
> Scotland have passion and have thrown all they have at England, and at best will get a draw. England have their foot off the gas and will get the job done and be in the quarters whic is all that matters.


It is passion that is missing, i remembered before the arg game when the argies were singing the anthem one of their players was ****ing CRYING thats how amped they were and i knew we were really in for it, same again tonight, if we matched the PASSION these teams have then we'd be beating them convincingly.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Perhaps it is, but this is a world cup. It doesn't matter how you get to the next round or the final as long as you get there.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Look at reigning world champions, looked average against Samoa a team ranked lower than Scotland or Argentina. Lack of passion or complacency.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Haha Scotland you mugs!!!

Get your plane home.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Can you hear the fat Scottish bird sing?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

s&ccoach said:



> Haha Scotland you mugs!!!
> 
> Get your plane home.


Great try, and what a kick by Flood eh! Awesome sh!t to end my night shift this.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Perhaps it is, but this is a world cup. It doesn't matter how you get to the next round or the final as long as you get there.


True, looks like we are through now


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Surely flood has to be starting for us from now on?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Wilkinson has had his chance and fooked it more than once.

England never had to win just control loosing margin. Loosing at half time to Scotland and to win shows there is passion.

Yeah Scotland played the sneaky game trying to gradually get the penalties and get the points difference, risky game and failed. They never looked like scoring a try.

England with off par, looked average and still beat 9th team in the world.

And we have the quarter final we want.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Wilkinson has had his chance and fooked it more than once.
> 
> England never had to win just control loosing margin. Loosing at half time to Scotland and to win shows there is passion.
> 
> ...


Your fukcing deluded mate, we were utter pish, the Scots took a good game to us. We have massive issues to fix.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Earl-Hickey said:


> True, looks like we are through now


And how!

I'd have taken the minor loss to see the Scots fly home by missing those 8 points they needed, but to just score a wicked try with 2mins left on the clock was like seeing chocolate covered lesbians - frikkun awesome.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> Your fukcing deluded mate, we were utter pish, the Scots took a good game to us. We have massive issues to fix.


Scotland played the game they needed to and came up short. They had nothing other than penalties. The second half they were trying to hold us off and grab 3 points when they could.

Who cares Scottish passion and skill failed at the 2011 rugby world cup, I'm sure they'll enjoy the quarter finals on their 50 inch flat screen.

It doesn't matter how you get there as long as you do.

We're in the quarters and have 7 days to come up with a game plan to beat France.

That's how world cup rugby is played one game at a time.unfortunately Scotland have 4 years to prepare for their next world cup game.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Scotland played the game they needed to and came up short. They had nothing other than penalties. The second half they were trying to hold us off and grab 3 points when they could.
> 
> Who cares Scottish passion and skill failed at the 2011 rugby world cup, I'm sure they'll enjoy the quarter finals on their 50 inch flat screen.
> 
> ...


You have to fancy England to beat france at the moment, they are in major disarray, if there is one thing i can say about England so far its that they are capiable of grinding out wins in the close ones, this may stand us in good stead


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

A great game from the lesser sides in this cup, i think England's world

cup end's here tho tbh,let Wales and Ireland take over from here.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

mal said:


> A great game from the lesser sides in this cup, i think England's world
> 
> cup end's here tho tbh,let Wales and Ireland take over from here.


We'll see...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> We'll see...


Cant wait Its just when you watch Wales and Ireland its a whole

different level:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Haha Scotland you mugs!!!
> 
> Get your plane home.


Why the aggressive hatred towards Scotland? I think you've got issues mate.... Your attitude and lack of sportmanship stinks.



s&ccoach said:


> Can you hear the fat Scottish bird sing?


Aye. Yer Ma's got a not bad voice :whistling:



s&ccoach said:


> Wilkinson has had his chance and fooked it more than once.
> 
> England never had to win just control loosing margin. Loosing at half time to Scotland and to win shows there is passion.
> 
> ...


Are you having a laugh....??? tbh they had as many or more chances than England did.



Slight of hand said:


> Your fukcing deluded mate, we were utter pish, the Scots took a good game to us. We have massive issues to fix.


Exactly mate. Unlike some people with massive chips on their shoulders, I say fair play to England, they JUST pipped us at the end BUT lets not lose sight of the fact that Scotland were in the lead for the 1st 76 minutes, at one point by 9 points.


----------



## braveheart32 (Nov 6, 2010)

i can honestly say i am proud to be scottish we were the better team for most of the 80mins. roll on the 6 nations think we could cause a wee upset this coming tourney :clap:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

braveheart32 said:


> i can honestly say i am proud to be scottish we were the better team for most of the 80mins. roll on the 6 nations think we could cause a wee upset this coming tourney :clap:


The better team etc?

One word ...........................

SCOREBOARD! :laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Two crap teams played a crap game. I should have stayed in bed. Johnson is an awful coach. Stifles the life out of very good players. It's easy to forget what good rugby england played in the 6 nations and beating australia when you watch this garbage.

Had to laugh at the hard as nails Jocks crying at the end. It's only a game you tarts.


----------



## braveheart32 (Nov 6, 2010)

neurospike7 said:


> The better team etc?
> 
> One word ...........................
> 
> SCOREBOARD! :laugh:


read what i said before trying to take the p*ss. i said scotland were the better side for MOST of the 80mins. i never said anything about the full 80mins.

you have not only confirmed that your comprehension of the english language is somewhat lacking but have also shown why the rest of the world would love to see england put out of any tournament in any sport by the arrogance of some supporters and the media themselves. :thumb:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

scotland played a cracking game with more heart and pride than england.

england were lucky to grind it out with drop goals.

ireland and wales will play with more heart and passion than england can ever muster and must be the teams to watch imo


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

braveheart32 said:


> read what i said before trying to take the p*ss. i said scotland were the better side for MOST of the 80mins. i never said anything about the full 80mins.
> 
> you have not only confirmed that your comprehension of the english language is somewhat lacking but have also shown why the rest of the world would love to see england put out of any tournament in any sport by the arrogance of some supporters and the media themselves. :thumb:


Dude, relax ..... it's just the internet. 

I have no beef with the Scotland rugby team, or the fact that they seem to need Englishmen to run their rugby programme (Danielli, Max Evans etc all represented England at schoolboy level). The odd Aussie too (Parks).

I don't support England - I'm not English. :lol: :lol::laugh:

To be fair though, I should have seen it coming .......

homeboy calls himself "Braveheart". :thumbup1:


----------



## braveheart32 (Nov 6, 2010)

> Dude, relax ..... it's just the internet.
> 
> I have no beef with the Scotland rugby team, or the fact that they seem to need Englishmen to run their rugby programme (Danielli, Max Evans etc all represented England at schoolboy level). The odd Aussie too (Parks).
> 
> I don't support England - I'm not English.


ma bad just venting :thumb:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

braveheart32 said:


> ma bad just venting :thumb:


Good stuff.

Now don't you think it's finally time to wash all that goddamn blue paint off your face?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> *Two crap teams played a crap game*. I should have stayed in bed. Johnson is an awful coach. Stifles the life out of very good players. It's easy to forget what good rugby *england played in the 6 nations *and beating australia when you watch this garbage.
> 
> Had to laugh at the hard as nails Jocks crying at the end. It's only a game you tarts.


I thought Scotland played well in fairness,England were very poor,but that was down to the

Scots defence,no one will fear playing Enland after this,and the Argi game.

They got owned by Ireland in the last 6 nations lol.

On the flipside,they cant play any worse,and can play alot better.

I still feel Wales are the strongest side there atm.


----------



## braveheart32 (Nov 6, 2010)

neurospike7 said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Now don't you think it's finally time to wash all that goddamn blue paint off your face?


lol never mate its my prerogative as a scotsman not to wash and live like a savage :lol: erm i mean be patriotic


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Had to laugh at the hard as nails Jocks crying at the end. It's only a game you tarts.


Its called heart and passion......


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Never known a world cup to be won on heart and passion. Skill over rules both.

England to beat France, then Ireland easy route to final to play new Zealand after they send the boks packing.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> *Never known a world cup to be won on heart and passion. *Skill over rules both.
> 
> England to beat France, then Ireland easy route to final to play new Zealand after they send the boks packing.


then you know NOTHING about rugby. england are playing sh!te. even delallio on commentary today admitted that if england keep playing the way they did today, then they have no chance.

COME ON IRELAND!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

coflex said:


> then you know NOTHING about rugby. england are playing sh!te. even delallio on commentary today admitted that if england keep playing the way they did today, then they have no chance.
> 
> COME ON IRELAND!!!!!!! :lol:


Also fluke. Because that's what England did today. No way will they stand a chance against Ireland or even Wales if they keep up this poor performance. FACT.

COME ON WALES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Also fluke. Because that's what England did today. No way will they stand a chance against Ireland or even Wales if they keep up this poor performance. FACT.
> 
> COME ON WALES!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm with rambo on this one guys, if england were playing the welsh today they would have gotten molested


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

World class performance from Wales against Fiji,to Zero a team of

there quality shows the diff (gulf)in class to the England match,would

have liked a few more trys on the board tho!

Looking forward to watching Italy,could be interesting.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Dan carter out of the world cup.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Dan carter out of the world cup.


Followed soon by Engerland:thumb:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

well done ireland!!!!!

top quality performance....36-6 against the pasta brigade.

and well done wales!

this is def gonna be an ireland/wales extravaganza.....

england who?

:lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

coflex said:


> well done ireland!!!!!
> 
> top quality performance....36-6 against the pasta brigade.
> 
> ...


 What a great day for us celts. What a amazing result. The words Shaking and boots come to mind my English neighbours.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

dellalio has just predicted an england/newzealand final!!!

wtf??

hahahahaha.....does any england supporter here really feel that england have a chance??

honestly?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

coflex said:


> dellalio has just predicted an england/newzealand final!!!
> 
> wtf??
> 
> ...


He must only watch the england games, either that or he is really fcuking optimistic !!!!!! Not having a go but up until now England have fluked their wins apart from the Romania game. And lets be fair they aint really a threat to anyone.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ireland vs wales either the irish are gonna do a job on us or we will just edge the win either way one celt is going through


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

coflex said:


> dellalio has just predicted an england/newzealand final!!!
> 
> wtf??
> 
> ...


I do yes!

We will be like a different side vs France and Ireland.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

No chance for England imo don't look good enough, think Wales and Ireland have both looked impressive...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> I do yes!
> 
> We will be like a different side vs France and Ireland.


The Frenchies are a mess at the moment but you never know with them. Just look at who they can put on the team sheet, although 10 remains problematic - I would go with Tranh Duc.

Ireland? Could they really go all the way? Not convinced, but it's not a bad bet (if there is such a thing). I don't see them handling better teams kicking the ball away as much as they are inclined to when under pressure.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

coflex said:


> dellalio has just predicted an england/newzealand final!!!
> 
> wtf??
> 
> ...


ye wtf was that fpml, Ireland or wales will be playing france, Hopefully for rugbys

sake anyway,France will be a whole different prospect next week,i prefer the

slick handling fast pace game that wales..Ireland etc bring.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Never known a world cup to be won on heart and passion. Skill over rules both.
> 
> England to beat France, then Ireland easy route to final to play new Zealand after they send the boks packing.


You asked what they were crying for, I answered.

You're not all that bright eh?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You asked what they were crying for, I answered.
> 
> You're not all that bright eh?


Try bloody learning to read Zara, someone else asked why are they crying, but you keep on with the "bright" remarks.

Hey that's why your supporting three teams in the world cup!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Have to laugh at this thread.

Scotland push England then all the scots crawl from under their rocks.Saying how lucky England were.

Even if England didn't score a try at the end you'd have beaten us and still gone home.

England will beat France and will beat ireland to make their third world cup final in as many world cups. Why coz we are better than them, end of.

Yeah we played crap and just beat scotland, but we won. South Africa only just beat Samoa.

England will hit the training field hard and will be firing on all cylinders coz unlike the Scotland game if we lose we're out!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Have to laugh at this thread.
> 
> Scotland push England then all the scots crawl from under their rocks.Saying how lucky England were.
> 
> ...


can you tell your special needs carer to stop feeding you smarties.....you're not making any sense


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

coflex said:


> can you tell your special needs carer to stop feeding you smarties.....you're not making any sense


M8 he's super serious.

But time will tell, maybe he is right.

France/england is too tough to call in my opinion, it's like the irish were not expected to beat the aussies but they had that hunger and that passion, maybe the french will turn that on against england, they needed to lose to tonga IMO it was a 'kcik up the arrse' if you will.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> M8 he's super serious.
> 
> But time will tell, maybe he is right.
> 
> France/england is too tough to call in my opinion, it's like the irish were not expected to beat the aussies *but they had that hunger and that passion,* maybe the french will turn that on against england, they needed to lose to tonga IMO it was a 'kcik up the arrse' if you will.


and this counts for a lot in rugby....

some ppl don't seem to get this.

france are very unpredictible....when they are good, they are awesome...but when they fuk up, they are sh!te. so england will have their work cut out for them. i'd love an england/ireland final....but tbh mate i can't see england getting that far imo


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

England will beat France and will beat ireland to make their third world cup final in as many world cups. Why coz we are better than them, end of.

lol is this guy for real ? there is no way england will beat the mighty IRISH ,it be a great final


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

no ones mentioned new zealand?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> no ones mentioned new zealand?


true!

a very tough team....but i guess we are all more concerned with the teams on this side of the equator :lol:

COME ON IRELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Have to laugh at this thread.
> 
> Scotland push England then all the scots crawl from under their rocks.Saying how lucky England were.
> 
> ...


H ha ha ha ha ha stop it ur killing me. :w00t:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

What do you call an All Black with a World Cup Winners' Medal?

Grandad. 

What do you call 15 guys huddled around a tv in New Zealand watching the World Cup Final?

The All Blacks. :laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Roll on saturday,those fixtures are better than sex:drool:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

You just have to look at this years six nations results to see how unpredictable rugby can be.

England only lost to Ireland, but Ireland lost to Wales and france, Wales lost to England, and France but then France lost to Italy and England.

But England still won the championship.

They will beat France then Ireland in the semi's. And lose to new Zealand in the final.

England have played in the games in the world cup before they've been there before and won. They can play safe and scrape through games and win.

And as we know it doesn't matter how you win.

This is my opinion and my prediction, I am also English. Yeah we haven't played well but the six nations shows with the same players that they can and will. Why play your best rugby in the group stages? Makes no sense, have an off game in the group stage or semi final I know which I'd rather have.

Guess we're all see soon.

To the welsh and Irish fans, your just wetting your knickers coz one of you for sure will make a semi final, which is great for northern hemisphere rugby, but you ain't gonna make the final.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe i don't know next weekend will tell, if england step it up then they are as good as anybody and i mean step it up.

Wales either way win or lose they have alot of youth on their team who have many years before they prime i.e. the next world cup onwards providing everything goes well for them.

IMO the Irish, well the players individually have a bit more to lose as they have alot more experience which usually equates to them being older so for many irish players this is potentially their last world cup showing so they have no choice but to give it their all.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wales are gonna run riot on sat, Then Wales v's Enland in the

simi's, imagine that lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

either way like isay win or lose that game against the irish their attitude and how well grounded they seem l8ly is impressive. it resonates well with me


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> This is my opinion and my prediction, I am also English. Yeah we haven't played well but the six nations shows with the same players that they can and will. Why play your best rugby in the group stages? Makes no sense, have an off game in the group stage or semi final I know which I'd rather have.
> 
> Guess we're all see soon.
> 
> To the welsh and Irish fans, your just wetting your knickers coz one of you for sure will make a semi final, which is great for northern hemisphere rugby, but you ain't gonna make the final.


You sound like you have blinkers on, you telling me that big MJ told his players to scrape wins till england get out of the group stage lol, we all get your patriotic and respect that, but there's no need to talk sh!te and make up excuses, be honest with yourself...


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> no ones mentioned new zealand?


Well ok I'll mention New Zealand 

They are looking good, not perfect by any means. I was disappointed that they allowed Canada to get 15 points on the board even though we put 79 points on the board. You will find Kiwi's (New Zealander's) demand an awful lot from the guys who pull on the black jersey and so we should.

Even with Carter now out for the remainder of the world cup due to him tearing his groin in training I think we will still be ok. One of the strengths of the All Blacks at the moment is just the shear depth of players available, and the fact that a number of them can play not in one position but even two or three and still play well. Henry has been smart about the whole process. I can remember him a few years ago putting players into positions they had not played before and we were wondering why on earth is he doing this, well now they are reaping the rewards.

Now we are entering the best kind of rugby, knock out rugby, any team that does not perform on the day is out, no if's or but's just gone.

Can't wait until the quarter finals start, good excuse for me to go down the pub and do the haka on the bar


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry but Slade and Weepu together don't add up to one Daniel Carter.

10 is a huge problem, potentially.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

neurospike7 said:


> Sorry but Slade and Weepu together don't add up to one Daniel Carter.
> 
> 10 is a huge problem, potentially.


You might be right, we will certainly find out in the next few weeks.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> You sound like you have blinkers on, you telling me that big MJ told his players to scrape wins till england get out of the group stage lol, we all get your patriotic and respect that, but there's no need to sh!te and making excuses, be honest with yourself...


Err, reckon he would of said priority number 1 is win, number 2 is performance.

Think you should look back at pool games in general Ireland 22- 10 USA, south Africa 17- 16 wales, Wales 17 - 10 Samoa, south Africa 13 - 5 Samoa.

Hardly convincing results are they!

We scraped past Argentina who are ranked 7th. Samoa are 11th and USA 17th.

You can forget rankings when it's a home nations battle, as they have a lot more pride and heritage that goes with them. Like an old firm derby.

But in the end, Scotland had to win by 8 points and they didn't England go through unbeaten.

Ireland played well against Austrailia who are hot and cold. But were disappointing against USA. Wales played well against South Africa, but struggled with Samoa.

You may have seen the best already from Ireland and Wales, England only have one way to go and that's improve.

England never did much special in group stage in 2007, but still made the final.

New Zealand have a lot of pressure as their nation expects glory, but new zealand struggle when all eyes are on them.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bring it on!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> You may have seen the best already from Ireland and Wales, England only have one way to go and that's improve.
> 
> England never did much special in group stage in 2007, but still made the final.
> 
> .


I hear what your saying, though there is two other ways England can go, stay on the level they're currently playing at and get put out, play even worse and get spanked, or like you said they could improve, we'll see what happens, but if i was a betting man i'd not be happy putting my money on England...


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

If there is one thing that I know about Rugby World Cup is never ever count any teams out when it comes to the knock out stages!!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Julio said:


> If there is one thing that I know about Rugby World Cup is never ever count any teams out when it comes to the knock out stages!!!!!


thats true, you never know what team will turn up on the day


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Yeah cud see France coming good and getting all the way to the final!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Yeah cud see France coming good and getting all the way to the final!!!


maybe, my money was on namibia reaching the final but it wasn't to be


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

The BBC are almost certain wilko is starting against France.

Was talk of flood playing at centre due to tindall having a knock.

Think flood deserves his start to prove himself now but not at centre.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

who are england playing btw, i'm lost after the irish vs wales game as to the other fixtures...?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

England - France

South Africa - Australia

New Zealand - Argentina

I'm picking Ireland, France, Australia and NZ to be in the semis.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

allez les bleus!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah if, that is, the real Les Bleus who can play a bit show up. The reason I picked them against England is I figure the Frenchies have to come good at some point, and when they do ...... let's see.

Got a lot of ifs and buts in there though.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

2 no 10's,wilko and flood playing together,hope that pans out then, not sure ive

seen a team do to well with this tactic in the past,England seem to be lacking

in there replacements.

If one of them got injured..what then?or is it just another kicking

option if wilko's form is off again,strange choice tho by Mj.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it provides a left and right foot combination regarding kicking from hand. It's also designed to take some of the pressure off 10.

However, the Aussies have been doing the 1st 5 / 2nd 5 combination for years. They've currently got Berwick Barnes playing outside Quaid Cooper - something they used to do with Larkham and Flatley.

Problem for England is employing it essentially out of the blue, although Flood has played a bit at 12 before next to Wilkinson as a sub.

But this game's a whole different kettle of fish.

Not that I know the first thing about rugby.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

neurospike7 said:


> I think it provides a left and right foot combination regarding kicking from hand. It's also designed to take some of the pressure off 10.
> 
> However, the Aussies have been doing the 1st 5 / 2nd 5 combination for years. They've currently got Berwick Barnes playing outside Quaid Cooper - something they used to do with Larkham and Flatley.
> 
> ...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

France england are always good clashes, I hope both teams show up in tip top shape and we could have one of the best games of the tournament


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

England should beat the French, the hard part wil be maintaining discipline. We've struggled with that in every game and always get the ref on our backs from the off. If any team will wind up England it will be the French so I'm expecting to go a few points down to early penalties them come back fighting and smash them.

New Zealand - Argentina has got massive upset written all over it but I really hope NZ nail them.

Aus - SA - don't care.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cant wait for tomorrow! Round to my brothers for the Ireland Match.... decent sausages and great coffee.... then England DESTROY France... I will be seriously going mental at the TV... then play Rugby at 3pm then off out with the lads.... I will be asleep in a bar by 9pm curled up in the fetal position.

Glad Flood is on, I hope he kicks if Im honest.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bring it on! Cant see Wales losing this lol,anyone know what the weather

is for these matches?guessing England will hope for rain and shove the

ball up the jumper:lol: Im going for a Wales England semi.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

go Wales:clap: outstanding performance!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

****ING MEGA. U CAN STICK UR CHARIOT UP UR ****. LALALALALALALALALALAL


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Unbelievable performance from Wales. If England manage to get passed France I think they are going to really struggle against them.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I AM SO HAPPY I HAVE JUST CUM. ............................................................................... :blush:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

What a bloody victory. Superb performance from the Welsh, completely shut the Irish out. They look tasty now, peaking just right. The 49% of me that is Welsh thinks superb Welsh Semi Final. The 51% of me that is English hopes we beat France (not convinced on this though as the French are at their most dangerous after a defeat), but that means we get to play the Welsh, and you have to think that on current passion, belief and doggedness, Wales look pretty unstoppable.

Well done Wales though.

Now its England's time....

Swing Low Sweet Chariot.

Cheers

diggy


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> What a bloody victory. Superb performance from the Welsh, completely shut the Irish out. They look tasty now, peaking just right. The 49% of me that is Welsh thinks superb Welsh Semi Final. The 51% of me that is English hopes we beat France (not convinced on this though as the French are at their most dangerous after a defeat), but that means we get to play the Welsh, and you have to think that on current passion, belief and doggedness, Wales look pretty unstoppable.
> 
> Well done Wales though.
> 
> ...


YOU CAN STICK UR CHARIOT UP UR ****..........................................LOL


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

COME ON MY CELTIC COUSINS.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

what a bloody fiasco, the chariot is already on the runway, waiting to carry them home! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

A poor match,disappointing....roll on the semi's!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I got the Wales-Ireland result wrong. Thought the boys in green would have too much experience vs Welsh youth. Congratulations. :thumb:

On the other one, the Frenchies showed up ready to play. It was going to happen sooner or later. :rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh well well well....

I suspect a certain smug and dismissive member may not have too much to say for himself after today.....


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh well well well....
> 
> I suspect a certain smug and dismissive member may not have too much to say for himself after today.....


Now who on earth could you be referring to? 

Are you about to go epic again?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Will have to support my second team now the all blacks!

To be fair we didn't deserve to go any further than we did. Oh well that's sport.

Shud be some good semi's Wales france and oz new zealand.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done to the Welsh, if i'm being honest they derserved it more, and i think they will have a great chance against le frogs...

S&Ccoach: Fairplay to you, was expecting some excuses, but your right the semi's should be great


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Both teams that won deserved it, they were the better teams on the day.

Wales were excellent!!

French just woke up and played the rugby we all know they are capable of.

Some excellent rugby still to come

My hopes are SA & Argentina win. 

Not to sure about our team selection for the front row, but we will have to wait and see!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i can see springbok getting through myself


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Will have to support my second team now the all blacks!
> 
> To be fair we didn't deserve to go any further than we did. Oh well that's sport.
> 
> Shud be some good semi's Wales france and oz new zealand.


Your SECOND team??

And there was you having a dig at me for supporting more than one team..... :whistling:

As for your predictions for the semi's..... we'll I think we've learned how much attention to pay to them so far.... :lol:



Julio said:


> My hopes are SA & Argentina win.
> 
> Not to sure about our team selection for the front row, but we will have to wait and see!!


Ditto mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Your SECOND team??
> 
> And there was you having a dig at me for supporting more than one team..... :whistling:
> 
> ...


Yeah if wales lose in semi's I will just support who ever wins the world cup that way i will feel better about myself...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Your SECOND team??
> 
> And there was you having a dig at me for supporting more than one team..... :whistling:
> 
> ...


My dad was born in Timaru and lived there for 4 years, his mum Is a kiwi.

So I have a bit of black blood in me, normally once England lose lol.

If England had played like they did in the last 20 for the whole game it may of been different. Jonno needs sacking.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Without having read any of this thread at all I feel overcome with the need to say

BOLLOCKS!

That is all.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

EssexMalRider said:


> Without having read any of this thread at all I feel overcome with the need to say
> 
> BOLLOCKS!
> 
> That is all.


well atleast you lost to france, last world cup fiji done us in


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> My dad was born in Timaru and lived there for 4 years, his mum Is a kiwi.
> 
> So I have a bit of black blood in me, normally once England lose lol.
> 
> If England had played like they did in the last 20 for the whole game it may of been different. Jonno needs sacking.


england sucked sweaty balls....

fair play to wales....they wanted it more and deserved the win.

as for having a second team....fair weather fan...or what!!???

i have to support our celtic buddies...wales ...now...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not the best matches today,too many mistakes..Wales or france can

win this imo.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i dunno australia were lookin good, yes there were mistakes but mistakes like this they usually never make.

I thought SA were going to win.

NZ looked a bit lost today IMO


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Only team to win and look convincing was wales.

Crikey imagine if they actually won it.

All blacks look lost with no carter.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

If Wales or France can match the intensity in the breakdown,and get

the turnovers,it will be good night Vienna.

To me,This seems to be the area of the game the southerners are

concentrating on the most,the ball in hand stuff seems lost to

them?its more of a rugby league style of play.

Really disappointed with the all-blacks strike play,it was non existent,

same with wallabies,just flashes of individual play.

But they are awesome in the Breakdown,this will be the area

where its won and lost imo.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Only team to win and look convincing was wales.
> 
> Crikey imagine if they actually won it.
> 
> All blacks look lost with no carter.


To me, wales beating ireland was a huge victory almost felt like they won the world cup in my eyes.

I'm liking the new teams attitude the most with the youth and well grounded attitude they bring to the game.

I always said years ago that it would be my generation to change the game of welsh rugby.

I mean it was inevitable, the amount of freaks i played against growing up on a rugby pitch, their had to be a good few coming through thr ranks.

I remember playing against Sam warburton's team in cardiff once and couldn't believe my eyes not only was he playing against us but also he had an identical twin, we got a hammering that day lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Englishman, Irishman and a Scotsman....

English man asks "where's Taffy?"

Irishman "Still in New Zealand."


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> Englishman, Irishman and a Scotsman....
> 
> English man asks "where's Taffy?"
> 
> ...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, at least I called 3 of the 4 semis right.

I have never seen Genia and Cooper have such bad games individually let alone as a pair of half backs - and I've seen virtually every big game, Super 15 or international, that they've played for a few years. And they still won.

Pocock vs McCaw will be a huge battle of wills at the breakdown in the second semi.

Unfortunately for my Welsh brethren, I'm going to go with the Frenchies.

Aus vs France final


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

neurospike7 said:


> Well, I got the Wales-Ireland result wrong. Thought the boys in green would have too much experience vs Welsh youth. Congratulations. :thumb:
> 
> :


I love your predictions mate,fill me with confidence they do


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wish england all the best but i cannot watch rugby union, boring is not the word


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Jaime G said:


> Wish england all the best but i cannot watch rugby union, boring is not the word


wish england all the best with what, the journey home?


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> wish england all the best with what, the journey home?


Didnt read the thread, take it they're out. Not suprising to say the least ha


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah they lost to france mate.

Wales vs France

Ausralia vs New Zealand

this weekend!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't see past a Wales - Australia final, though the semi's are going to be very tight...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea well whoi gives a rat's ass!

At the end of the day regardless of who win's or loses i still got bills to pay, food to buy and a life to live.

LOL JOKE


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well pretty heartbroken to say the least But a win is a win and that's just the way sports works.

I hope Wales wins this out of the teams that are left!!

Very surprised to see this article in an English paper

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/rugbyunion/rugby-world-cup/8811316/South-Africa-9-Australia-11-match-report.html


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Julio said:


> Well pretty heartbroken to say the least But a win is a win and that's just the way sports works.
> 
> I hope Wales wins this out of the teams that are left!!
> 
> ...


I think that will do the springboks some good to be honest mate, very similar position to England.

Relying too much on old heads to bring the others along. By smit and mattfield retiring it allows 4 years to find replacements and nurture them. Let's face it they wouldn't have another world cup in them.

Same as England, the likes of Thompson, Cueto, Tindall and wilko need to move on and allow youth and flare to come into the side to be developed. This can only happen with NO martin Johnson.

By playing the old heads too long, it doesn't allow others the chance to develop and gain international experience.

Time for change I think.

I hope wales beat France and new zealand beat oz. Oz managed to win the tri nations somehow so will be a tough game especially with no carter.

Wales play France year after year and can hold their own so hopefully if they turn up like they did against the paddys they should turn them over but never count out the French!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dont wanna jinx nothing but WALES FTW! C'MON


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Dont wanna jinx nothing but WALES FTW! C'MON


Dexter jackson is that you? I had no Idea you supported Wales


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Its only wednesday and i am thinking about this weeks game Wales and France... I think its gonna be a tight game but i do feel Wales should win it... I think Wales have shown such strength and determination to win there games... The good thing about Wales is there is alot of younger players playing and I think the potential of these players are immense and will really improve wales international team in the next coming years. I am also really impressed how fit the welsh team has been this year.... Before it was only a 40 minute game for wales but now they can go the full distance and play the 80 minutes its great...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

offo said:


> Its only wednesday and i am thinking about this weeks game Wales and France... I think its gonna be a tight game but i do feel Wales should win it... I think Wales have shown such strength and determination to win there games... The good thing about Wales is there is alot of younger players playing and I think the potential of these players are immense and will really improve wales international team in the next coming years. I am also really impressed how fit the welsh team has been this year.... Before it was only a 40 minute game for wales but now they can go the full distance and play the 80 minutes its great...


Out the 4.... I'd like Wales to win it. At least they're a British team 

(Even if my Dad is Australian..... However he's over there so he dnt know who I'm supporting one way or another :whistling:  )


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wales seriously have the potential to take this, The Ireland game was intense an if we can get past this weekend ill be chuffed that we made the final.

I love it when the rugby is on... My kidneys and liver fcuking hate it though :beer: :whistling:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Zara you were mocking me earlier on the pool stages dont think i haven't forgotten.... Oh so its a british team now is it


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

offo said:


> Its only wednesday and i am thinking about this weeks game Wales and France... I think its gonna be a tight game but i do feel Wales should win it... I think Wales have shown such strength and determination to win there games... The good thing about Wales is there is alot of younger players playing and I think the potential of these players are immense and will really improve wales international team in the next coming years. I am also really impressed how fit the welsh team has been this year.... Before it was only a 40 minute game for wales but now they can go the full distance and play the 80 minutes its great...


Yes mate they seem to have something special about them, not seen a welsh team so determined before. Reckon they will beat the French quite comfortably. But reckon they will lose in the final, to who?

Think the other semi is too close to call before the w/c I'd have gone with the kiwis but as they progressed they have looked more ropey, dan carter out, mccaw carrying injury. They just don't seem to be a world cup team, peak too early. They looked unbeatable start if tri nations, second half they lost their way. Australia are solid and have more experience in these situations, at the moment I'd go with australia just to beat new Zealand then win the cup.

Gonna be a good weekend!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Correct me if im wrong but isn't this the youngest Welsh squad we've ever had in the WC? as a matter isn't it the youngest squad period?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

3 days and counting,were all out friday for a curry and a few jar's,the

waiting is horrendous.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Australia have the youngest squad at the World Cup.

Ireland had the oldest.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Apparently 10 downing st is going to fly a Welsh flag on Sat!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

looks like Preistland could be out,fvk what a blow that is! cvnt


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

why whats the matter with priestland....... and i remember the prime minister during the football world cup...that he wants the whole country to back england and be united....i guess one day they will want us to all share our winnings...and try and get us to play as the british lions...and in all fairness as the british lions we are even better than New Zealand


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much on his day hook can match anyone! Not on his day he is crap but can't be any worse than wilko.

I'm English and exited about the semi's in fact I'm getting a semi thinking about them lol.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Priestland would be a huge loss now - what a future he has in front of him, as well as the rest of the Welsh younsters.

Mal just hopes I keep picking against Wales - he sees that as a sure route to Warburton lifting the Cup in 2 weeks.

If I was smart, I'd pick against Wales on here and then go to a bookies and do the opposite.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Hook will do fine if he plays at 10, okay priestland is good, but hook brings a different game into it - he scores the trys when they really need it!

& he has a lethal side step:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

neurospike7 said:


> *Priestland would be a huge loss now *- what a future he has in front of him, as well as the rest of the Welsh younsters.
> 
> Mal just hopes I keep picking against Wales - he sees that as a sure route to Warburton lifting the Cup in 2 weeks.
> 
> If I was smart, I'd pick against Wales on here and then go to a bookies and do the opposite.


Its a huge blow,i love hook..a fantastic player,but preistland has been playing out

of his skin,and his kicking out of hand has played a huge part in there

results.

Plus, You must go to the bookies today and put a large bet on France,then make

multiple posts how France will totally destroy Wales,surely this would result

in a guaranteed passage to the final:beer:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah Preistland is out, shoulder injury. Gutted for him but i think Hook will be a great replacement.

If Wales get to the final (or even win) it will be the happiest moment of my life and i will never let England forget it.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> Yeah Preistland is out, shoulder injury. Gutted for him but i think Hook will be a great replacement.
> 
> If Wales get to the final (or even win) it will be the happiest moment of my life and i will never let England forget it.


You do realise you're not playing in the semi, don't you?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know, but for me the 6 nations is better than christmas!

I got tickets to watch Wales play in the semi (on the big screen at the stadium!)


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

neurospike7 said:


> Australia have the youngest squad at the World Cup.
> 
> Ireland had the oldest.


I meant 'ours' as in Wales' youngest squad mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> i know, but for me the 6 nations is better than christmas!
> 
> I got tickets to watch Wales play in the semi (on the big screen at the stadium!)


Yes me too. My mate picked up a few


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I think if priestland is out Neil jenkins can take his place for sure and hook in the centre position if need be


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WEATHER WARNING: England will experience severe flooding, This is due to the whole of Scotland and Wales ****ing themselves laughing.

Are you an England fan?

Feel depressed?

Down in the dumps?

Then call the R.F.U. helpline on 0800101010 thats 0800 won nothing won nothing won nothing....

:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

IL have to support the french if Wales loose,it spices up the six nation's.

same when England won it,everyone gets a shot at the world champ's.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Alain Roland is a (unt. :cursing:

As soon as I saw who the ref was, out loud I said "Oh no". :no:

The two guys running touch are better refs than him anyway, but Roland is always such as a$$hole. :gun_bandana:

And then he fu(ked the game - a World Cup semi. :thumbdown:

Come on Wales. :bounce:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Red card me ****!!!

Wasn't even a yellow, he's captain as well so at least a telling off and warning.

Shocking decision, but hey ho he's in charge. Just hope they can force a French mistake to get that winning penalty or drop goal.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

What a load of ****e the ref ****s up the game again!!!!!


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

The ref's father is FRENCH!!!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Rolland

Shouldn't of been allowed to ref!!!

Alain Rolland - Irish/French ,,, Really? surprised he was allowed to ref at all


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

JOKE BASICALLY A FRENCH REFEREE FOR A FRENCH SIDE


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Fu(king disgraceful.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

we knock out ireland last week play france today have a half irish frenchmen...whats the logic in that...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea he did make a bad decision.

But lets looks at this realistically IMO.

Wales kicked away at least 3 penalties and missed a conversion.

Wales' lineout was terrible.

The pitch was very wet IMO but that's neither here nor there as France had to play on the same pitch conditions.

IMO if the pitch was almost stone dry Wales would have won even with Warburton off the pitch.

Wales did well in not conceding a try. They stuck in there but looked a bit knackered IMO almost over trained some what.

That's how I see the majority of it, but still feel robbed and that red card was too harsh a yellow card, yea fine.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

with one man down near enough all game and to only lose by 1point I'd say that was a great result tbh. I was expecting a hammering when he left the pitch


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> with one man down near enough all game and to only lose by 1point I'd say that was a great result tbh. I was expecting a hammering when he left the pitch


Wales had that in the bag they missed out on atleast 10 points from penalties and a conversion.

It just wasn't meant to be, but itell you one thing france are gonna get fukin raped next 6 nations.

Their defence was solid though


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I cant really air my views as i will most certainly get banned, plus the swear filter couldn't hack it either. ****s


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i'm gutted for wales..... what a sh!te decision. ref is a [email protected]!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

coflex said:


> i'm gutted for wales..... what a sh!te decision. ref is a [email protected]!


Yea was a bad decision but Wales kicked away at least 10 points.

Warburton should have got a yellow card


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BTW Francw will get gang raped in the final regardless of who they play, they were shyte


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Its a joke! the ref was half irish - the team we knocked out in the quarters. and half french, the team we were playing. Warburtons tackle was fine. "If you pick someone up in a tackle, you must place them down" is the rule. He did place him down (he didnt drop him in mid air), he just placed him down HARD! What a let down of a ref. Hope he never gets near a world cup again.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

who reffed the welsh south african game? To be honest I was really impressed with the way the new zealanders took to us during the world cup... according to the welsh news gained a liking to them..


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Half irish half french sounds like an awful mix. A hard drinking, lecherous grease bag that's also half french?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Half irish half french sounds like an awful mix. A hard drinking, lecherous grease bag that's also half french?


d!ckhead!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

coflex said:


> d!ckhead!


I was only messing about! Calm down


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

coflex said:


> d!ckhead!


Yeh calm down your Oirish git you! Could be worse, you cod be French!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

What a start by the all blacks! Reckon this will be the closest they get to being tested in this tournament and it's still gonna be one way traffic. Don't see France being better than austrailia.

I'd say all blacks are 70 mins from winning the world cup.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea really intense game out there something the welsh/norther hemisphere teams really grasp IMO.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yea

WARBURTON BANNED FOR THREE WEEKS.

He will now miss next weekend's game against Australia


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

The Welsh derserved to go through yesterday, a dodgy referee didn't help matters, suppose the only good thing about it, the french are going to get murdered by the all blacks...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I wonder if the french can defend there way to the title,with a few pen's,not pretty

but it seems to have been effective against England and Wales.

The Argie's kept them out for most of there game,so maybe they'll look at that match.

AS much as i hate saying this ,i would still like France to win,for the sake of the six nation's

etc.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh yea
> 
> WARBURTON BANNED FOR THREE WEEKS.
> 
> He will now miss next weekend's game against Australia


Well at least we might have 15 players on the pitch,hopefuly and

compete lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> I wonder if the french can defend there way to the title,with a few pen's,not pretty
> 
> but it seems to have been effective against England and Wales.
> 
> ...


wales were really off though mate.

The pitch wasn't upto standards and with warburton and adam jones off their heads went down and they reverted back to being the 'old wales' as i call them


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> wales were really off though mate.
> 
> The pitch wasn't upto standards and with warburton and adam jones off their heads went down and they reverted back to being the 'old wales' as i call them


Ah well, roll on fri..if we can beat the ausi's it will be a half decent world cup for us!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, **** it in the arrsehole i say


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

who cares about wales v australia..... 2nd or 3rd place or classed as nothing in these events


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

offo said:


> who cares about wales v australia..... 2nd or 3rd place or classed as nothing in these events


lol yea, warburton misses next weeks game, that is ridiculous.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

3rd or 4th is crap. we should be in the final ):


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea we should dexter, how bout next time you hook some of our lads up with that 'juice' stuff to make them actually ****ing win with 14 men next time!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

..Or we just get a ref that isnt half french/irish


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> ..Or we just get a ref that isnt half french/irish


yea it's so sick that they would put a ref that close of nationality to the french.

Why not a neutral ref? Like someone from the southern hemisphere, fckin joke m8.

It would be all the same if we had Nigel Owen refereeing the game, and no way would he have give warburton a RED a yellow yea no doubt.

****IN IRB..... idiots


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

My sincere condolences to any Aussies on the fourm 

In all seriousness I thought it was great sportsmenship when the Wallabies formed a guard of honour and clapped the All Blacks off the paddock.

Bring on the final!!! (should be Wales!)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The NZ V's AUS was an immense game,well done to the All Blacks.

I agree that Wales were very hard done by and must add that the team must be seething but are being diplomatic about it.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

if that referee ever refs a game in Wales I won't be suprised if he gets coined


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

[email protected] coined.

....it aint football ya know.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

A wales vs all black final would have been great! France don't deserve to be in the final at all, they havent played well for a full 80 minutes yet!

On the other hand, the media in New Zealand has ****ed me off a bit

The new zealand newspaper read today "Another 80 minutes and we're laughing" Like I said France don't deserve to be in the final and I'm sure will get a beating, but there's no need of cockyness like that from the media IMO, and because of that I wouldnt mind if France turned up and gave everyone a bit of a shock. Doubt very much that will happen!


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

ki3rz said:


> A wales vs all black final would have been great! France don't deserve to be in the final at all, they havent played well for a full 80 minutes yet!
> 
> On the other hand, the media in New Zealand has ****ed me off a bit
> 
> The new zealand newspaper read today "Another 80 minutes and we're laughing" Like I said France don't deserve to be in the final and I'm sure will get a beating, but there's no need of cockyness like that from the media IMO, and because of that I wouldnt mind if France turned up and gave everyone a bit of a shock. Doubt very much that will happen!


Don't worry too much what the media says bro, they can be a bunch of [email protected] no matter what country they come from. Rest assured the All Black's won't be thinking it will be a walk over. It would of been great for a NZ, Wales final. It no doubt would of been a pretty special day in Welsh rugby facing the All Black Haka in a world cup final!


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

I hate France


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

bigkiwi said:


> I hate France


  

Can't think of many people that acutally do like France apart from the French bro. Thought you might of gone back to kiwi land, havn't seen you on the fourm much in recent weeks. Still training no doubt.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I hate France too... who builds a defensive wall that you can drive around? What pricks!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

My order of preference when watching Rugby internationals is:

England

Wales

Home Nations

The team playing France

Also loved the way the NZ press had started to refer to Wales as the All Blacks of the North.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey at least we got 1 Saffa in the final


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Julio said:


> Hey at least we got 1 Saffa in the final


Who?

Is Jonathan Kaplan reffing? :laugh:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

neurospike7 said:


> Who?
> 
> Is Jonathan Kaplan reffing? :laugh:


No but Craig Joubert is reffing :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Julio said:


> No but Craig Joubert is reffing :lol:


 :lol: :lol::laugh:

I was pretty bloody close though!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Julio said:


> Hey at least we got 1 Saffa in the final


fcuk it might as well have alan roland again and then he can red carb richie mccaw


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcuk it might as well have alan roland again and then he can red carb richie mccaw


Dont worry I feel your pain


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think after all the events of this tournament, the six nations is gonna be tasty as fook.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I fully admit that France have been very poor and don't deserve to be there, saying that one awesome performance and they could bloody be world cup winners.

New Zealand looked pretty good but can sense some nerves at 10 still.

I hope the all blacks win, buy don't count out the French they have a habit of ruining grand slams etc.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

If it comes down too a kicking match,NZ are fvcked..Frances defence is

as good as NZ's,so could come down to a few kicks,which will suit France.

I dont care who win's tbh.

If Wales beat Au's on friday the'l be third best in the world,coolio.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> Can't think of many people that acutally do like France apart from the French bro. Thought you might of gone back to kiwi land, havn't seen you on the fourm much in recent weeks. Still training no doubt.


Moved to Aussie 2 months ago mate and yeah still training although now min supplements. Was bliss going to work on Monday after the Aussies got dicked LOL


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

guscott's starting lions team,,taken off his Q&A

interesting choices.

On the basis of the performances at the World Cup, who would pick for your starting Lions XV

if they were to play tomorrow, James Fieldsend, UK

I5 Ben Foden (England)

14 George North (Wales)

13 Manu Tuilagi (England)

12 Jamie Roberts (Wales)

11 Keith Earls (Ireland)

10 Rhys Priestland (Wales)

9 Mike Phillips (Wales)

8 Jamie Heaslip (Ireland)

7 Sam Warburton (Wales)

6 Sean O'Brien (Ireland)

5 Paul O'Connell (Ireland)

4 Luke Charteris (Wales)

3 Adam Jones (Wales)

2 Rory Best (Ireland)

1 Gethin Jenkins (Wales)


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd pick Tommy Bowe before Earls. I'd even pick Halfpenny ahead of Earls. Or Ashton.

Basically a $hit choice in my opinion.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

C'mon Wales!!!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Pity the game got shot to $hit with injuries. Looked like both teams came to play some proper rugby.

A preview of the Final in 4 years time maybe - 2 very young squads.

Pity Curtley Beale and Quaid Cooper got crocked - love those guys (even though Cooper played like $hit til today).


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Well done All Black's.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ref wasnt consistent imo,may as well of worn a black shirt.

Tight game tho,well done the alllblacks.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations to the all blacks by far this years best team in the world cup. Deserved champions and long over due.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

France deserved to win IMO based on this game.

Are high tackles legal in rugby union? This ref could have fooled me


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going to miss this thread, it wouldn't have been the same without you welsh boys, providing the banter... :lol:

On another note i'm glad the french got beat 

Rip TORWCT


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I'm going to miss this thread, it wouldn't have been the same *without you welsh boys*, providing the banter... :lol:
> 
> On another note i'm glad the french got beat
> 
> Rip TORWCT


Yeah true cos welsh people are a joke :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done to the All Blacks. They did look a bit tired after last weeks game but still as one says,a win is a win.


----------

